# Praktische Prüfung von Schaltschränken



## Poldi007 (3 August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer hat für mich ein paar Tipps, wie ich praktisch die Durchführung von Schaltschrankprüfungen durchführe? (Fu's sind u.a auch im Schaltschrank)
Gibt es Musterunterlagen oder Bücher oder Prüfprotokolle?

Danke


----------



## Tigerente1974 (3 August 2011)

EN60204 ist schon mal ganz interessant... (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Poldi007 (3 August 2011)

danke erstmal...nicht schlecht...

wie macht ihr denn die verschiedenen prüfungen? und welche macht ihr überhaupt?habt ihr da auch anleitungen?
zum beispiel isolationsprüfung - klemmt ihr alle geräte ab?
wie ist die vorgehensweise`?
danke erstmal


----------



## Tigerente1974 (4 August 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Messgeräte:

http://www.messgeraete-joerns.de/in....html/XTCsid/af96c55706b228aabbcb3b4ac2c05b74


----------



## Tigerente1974 (4 August 2011)

Für die Messungen nach EN60204 bietet die BG Kurse an. Die sind dann ja auch kostenfrei und es gibt i.d.R. lecker Essen... Einfach mal bei der zuständigen Berufsgenossenschaft nachfragen.


----------



## steschl (5 August 2011)

Hallo ,

Du solltest auf jeden Fall einen der Lehrgänge besuchen oder dich entsprechend unterweisen lassen was Prüfungen angeht .
Zum einen um Materialschäden zu vermeiden und vor allem weil die Prüfung auch nur dann Sinn macht , wenn sie richtig ausgeführt wird.

Alles abklemmen : das würde ich mir nicht antun . Ich verwende Trennklemmen , die ich für die Messung öffnen kann , um empfindliche Bauteile zu schützen .


----------



## element. (8 August 2011)

Warum jetzt der dritten Thread von Dir zu dem Thema?

Ich wiederhole es aber gern nochmal. Externe Schulung dazu machen. Allein, weil Du momentan sicher noch garnicht weißt, welche Verantwortung du damit auf deine Person lädst.


----------

